# Lake Simcoe 2012



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Just back from our first trip to Lake Simcoe. Wow what a fishery. I grew up on Lake Erie and never seen the size and quanity of big perch. We brought back our limit of 400. We went with 4 guys and all rode together to save on gas. It cost of $75.00 each for gas, and that pulling a 4 place trailer, $30 each for the room , 2 nights, and $10 each for pizza that lasted 2 nights, $88 each for a year license, could of bought the 8 day for $50 but were going back, and another $ 5 each for minnows. So in total cost us each under $250 for 2.5 days of fishing. This was by far the best ice fishing trip ive ever been on. Lake Simcoe gives new meaning to the word jumbos. Biggest was just under 15". Ended up with over 200lbs of fish and 76lbs of fillets.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Wow great job,can you give any info specs,sounds like fun to me.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Insane... Looks like I'm gonna have to get a passport for next season.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

We are going up there in a couple of weeks. What area were you fishing out of?


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Very Nice!!!! Thanks for the report and breakdown. That looks awesome I see a road trip coming for next year too.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice catch! We were up there a few years ago and caught a lot of perch but not the size you did. Went with Yellow Huts and they treated us really great if anyone else is looking to hook up with a guide there. Doesn't look like I'll be doing any ice fishing this year,would love to go there again but the border thing kinda makes it a hassle. Erie fishing is coming up real soon now so will just get ready for that. Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

Awesome fish, revpilot. What area were you fishing?

I would love to get up there this year but kind of expensive (and long) to go by myself. My fishing buddies are busy with other things. If anybody else is interested or anyone has an extra spot going to Simcoe in the near future let me know. I'm located between Dayton and Lima but could meet up in Toledo on the way up. I have 4-wheeler, sled, shanty, all equipment needed for ice fishing if necessary.

TheBigE22


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

wow! very nice


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

reeldirty, rattletraprex n I caught these at simco a few yrs ago...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

How long does it take to clean 400 perch, well take them to a guy like this and not long


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

we did 300...not near as fast as that lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

all i can say is


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

All I can say is WOWOWOWOW!!!! My mouth is watering, yet again...........how trully clean were those perch?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> All I can say is WOWOWOWOW!!!! My mouth is watering, yet again...........how trully clean were those perch?


that guy cleaned fish for a living, they are perfect butterflys. Cutting over 1000 a day you better be good at it. With ideal conditions and fish rinsed off after scaling, he can do 6 a minute....


----------

